# 2000 450es no rev



## badbrute (Apr 20, 2009)

shifts fine 1-5 but wont go it to rev ???


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

there might be a reverse switch on the lower backside of the engine with one black plug on it . it might have water in the plug or it could be unpluged. not real sure on the 450's i know the 350's have that plug . crawl under it and look back,bottom,middle of motor


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

our 300 has a cable that must be pulled before it can be switched into reverse.
unknown if the 450 is similar. id imagine it's going to be something as simple as that. 
what year is this bike?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya the 450. is like all the hondas up to the rubicon. u have to push the lil red botton on the left handel bar break. n pull it back then shift down


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if the plug is good on the reverse switch then get under the bike and on the right side there is a lever with a cable on it with the key on and bike not runnin push the lever as far as u can and have someone shift into reverse and if it works then u need to adjust the cable or replace it cuz its stretched


----------



## badbrute (Apr 20, 2009)

no it will work with the foot shift thing but it wont work with the es bike is a 2000


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

shift sensor


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

did u check the plug and the cable


----------

